
“A Guide to Marketplaces”, Second Edition - akingyens
http://versionone.vc/marketplaces-guide-ed2/
======
McPepper
Thanks for sharing! This is what I need right now. If anyone can fill in,
where can I get extra resources on creating marketplaces?

~~~
akingyens
Glad to hear! There is a marketplace FB group that is quite active which may
be helpful:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/411528559001031/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/411528559001031/)

